# Updated goat baby pics....LOTS OF 'EM!



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Jezabelle's kids are 15 days old and Delilah's are 20 days old today! They grow up so darn fast!

Jezabelle's boy: No name...LOL...can't decide

















Jezabelle's girl: Flower--because she reminds me of the skunk in Bambi! 

















So happy together...









Delilah's girl: Moon Pie--Check out the "M" on her nose...plus she's chocolate and white...like a moon pie...  

















Delilah's girl: Diabla Hornsby--let hubby name this one...LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable.... :greengrin:  :thumb:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks! I don't know how I am going to decide to who to keep...Look at those faces and tell me how you could give them up...LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome....I know... they are adorable and it is hard.... to let them go....they are your babies......... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

They're looking great! Yep, sure do grow FAST!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I just love lamancha faces!!  They are adorable, and the rear udder in the first pic looks pretty nice too!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

nutmegfarm said:


> I just love lamancha faces!!  They are adorable, and the rear udder in the first pic looks pretty nice too!


Thanks! I am pretty happy with the way both of my does udders turned out...I'll have to get some udder pics on here before too long! :dance:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

They're all adorable! Should you decide not to keep Moon Pie, please send her my way. I'm in ! That face!

Deb Mc


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on all the beautiful babies!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks...they are sooo friendly and loving! It took FOREVER to get good pics because they kept climbing all over me!  

Deb Mc--too bad you are not closer because one of Delilah's girls will be for sale...I think...I just can't decide which...well, I know who I like but hubby is really in love with the other girl and I don't want to break his heart! What a dilema...LOL!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cute they are.

But I have a question for you. What is that green stuff they are eating? :slapfloor: I know someday we will have that here. :ROFL:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> How cute they are.
> 
> But I have a question for you. What is that green stuff they are eating? :slapfloor: I know someday we will have that here. :ROFL:


LOL! We are actually a couple weeks ahead of schedule in the green vegetation department this year...it has been unseasonably warm and the goats are lovin' it! We have already had to mow twice! I have a feeling it is going to be a long, hot summer here. Hope you get your green grass soon!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

So very, very cute.


----------

